# Stolen team boat



## Nautical Son (Jun 12, 2015)

If any of you guys see this boat on the road, follow at a safe distance and call the police, it has been stolen.


----------



## Bama B (Jun 12, 2015)

Thats a brave person to steal a bill board. Sorry to hear alot of money hung on the aft end.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 12, 2015)

They found it about 45 minutes ago, the Yammies are gone...


----------



## trippcasey (Jun 12, 2015)

That SUCKS!! Hope insurance covers it, but if it does, it still sucks to go through this.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 12, 2015)

The just had a bunch boat/motor thefts up in beaufort


----------



## ghost8026 (Jun 12, 2015)

Wow nuts or stupidity or both..sorry to hear that.....where was it stole from area wise so we can keep eye out for any motors?


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Jun 12, 2015)

I saw that boat today without the engines on Highway 80.


----------



## Bama B (Jun 12, 2015)

Hopefully the engines were equipt with the new D.E.C This  means only a cert yamaha mechanic can reset them and they have a electronic fingerprint built into the engine computer.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 12, 2015)

ghost8026 said:


> Wow nuts or stupidity or both..sorry to hear that.....where was it stole from area wise so we can keep eye out for any motors?



It was stolen in the Savannah/Pooler area.



Huntsman.45 said:


> I saw that boat today without the engines on Highway 80.



Yup, they found it up in (Meth)ingham County... 



Bama B said:


> Hopefully the engines were equipt with the new D.E.C This  means only a cert yamaha mechanic can reset them and they have a electronic fingerprint built into the engine computer.



I'm not sure about those deatils, this is a close friend of mines team boat...the blessing in disguise is, the motors had a ton of hours on them and were scheduled for major overhaul, whoever stole them had no clue how many hours were on them, but yet had to be watching the boat, you don't just pull up with a truck big enough to tow that with and haul it off AND remove the motors overnight.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 12, 2015)

This happened to my neighbors grady white couple years ago down in Fl. They stole the boat, took it around the corner to half developed new neighborhood, cut the cables, bolts (welded) and all and took the motor and left the boat and trailer. The police said that the group doing it moved up and down the east and west coast doing this probably shipping the motors out of country. When i read the first post I thought they probably only took the motors.


----------



## aabradley82 (Jun 12, 2015)

Glad it was found. By the looks of it I would have been able to follow at a very safe distance with what was on the back of that beast


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Those yamahammers will be on a cartel boat coming from cuba within a weeks time.


----------



## killswitch (Jun 14, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Those yamahammers will be on a cartel boat coming from cuba within a weeks time.



yep


----------



## Bama B (Jun 14, 2015)

Sorry to say those motors will stay right here in Ga. We are one of the few states that require motor registration. So they will be used here or srapped on EBay. Second boat in a month found with engines removed.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jun 15, 2015)

Just a thought, but if GA requires motor registration, wouldn't that be a good reason for the motors to be sold in another state that does not require motor registration?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 15, 2015)

Potlicker60 said:


> Just a thought, but if GA requires motor registration, wouldn't that be a good reason for the motors to be sold in another state that does not require motor registration?



That would be my guess too...whoever buys these motors are gonna regret it either way...legally or financially when they find out they need to be overhauled..which serves the boneheads right, karma is a mean mean thing.


----------



## Bama B (Jun 15, 2015)

Of course it would. But most scum bags are to lazy to travel and the target a boat to steal the motors. I see it all the time sad to say. It is almost impossible to register a stolen engine in certain states because of all the documentation required.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 15, 2015)

The cartel don't care about registration.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 15, 2015)

they are headed to south america.


----------



## MJCommando (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow, my 10 year old and I were admiring this boat last week.  We saw it by Maggies Pizza where we had our Jeep club meeting.  He couldn't believe the hp.  Hope ya'll caught em.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 16, 2015)

Bama B said:


> Sorry to say those motors will stay right here in Ga. We are one of the few states that require motor registration. So they will be used here or srapped on EBay. Second boat in a month found with engines removed.





Potlicker60 said:


> Just a thought, but if GA requires motor registration, wouldn't that be a good reason for the motors to be sold in another state that does not require motor registration?



I hope BAMA meant to say "We are one of the few states that _DOES NOT _require motor registration" because that would be correct.

Once an OB is stolen in GA, it stays stolen.  Most people can't even prove that it is there's to get it return (no proof of serial no.)


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 16, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> I hope BAMA meant to say "We are one of the few states that _DOES NOT _require motor registration" because that would be correct.
> 
> Once an OB is stolen in GA, it stays stolen.  Most people can't even prove that it is there's to get it return (no proof of serial no.)



Correct, no registration is required in Georgia...However when one spends over 1/4 mil on a boat, they tend to be the type that records and documents things such as serial numbers...Also the serial numbers are listed on the insurance policy with any decent insurance company. Somebody knows who did this, sooner or later they will be caught....and very likely taken for a very long bumpy fishing trip with some accident prone individuals...


----------



## Bama B (Jun 16, 2015)

You are correct. But answer honestly when you were stop on the water last by either the marine patrol, Dnr or coast guard. Did they ask to see your paper work on the outboards. No they look at your boat registration and some time will go the to the effort to look at the hull serial numbers to verify. When we service outboards in our shop we never look run the serial numbers unless its a warranty issue. All I am saying is we have scum bags out there stealing and because its easy to sell this stuff with no papers in ga. Most states with engine registration laws make it much more difficult. This is the second boat found in a month strip of its engines in Savannah.


----------



## Bama B (Jun 16, 2015)

I also agree with you that someone knows who did this. That was a bill board they were towing around. I hope they catch the people.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 16, 2015)

Bama B said:


> You are correct. But answer honestly when you were stop on the water last by either the marine patrol, Dnr or coast guard. Did they ask to see your paper work on the outboards. No they look at your boat registration and some time will go the to the effort to look at the hull serial numbers to verify. When we service outboards in our shop we never look run the serial numbers unless its a warranty issue. All I am saying is we have scum bags out there stealing and because its easy to sell this stuff with no papers in ga. Most states with engine registration laws make it much more difficult. This is the second boat found in a month strip of its engines in Savannah.



So if I brought in a boat with a Yamaha 350 hanging on it as a new customer, and I needed a new flywheel, lower gearcase, prop, and possibly a powerhead...Nobody is gonna run a serial number check??? 

The reason I ask that is because, if I want to pickup a part even a simple little whatchamacallit, they always ask for my serial AND model number....


----------



## Bama B (Jun 16, 2015)

nope all we need the serial number for is to refernce parts on are computer that the the parts and schematic is on file. If its a warrantee issue then we just turn that in to yamaha. Its a sad thing but its the way it is. Just to show you what I am talking about get online and a search yamaha parts. Once on the different sites it ask you for the year of the motor and the serial number range. It will give you the parts number and detailed drawings. We get local police reports with current serial numbers there looking sometimes.for but thats it. I know its sad but thats it. I hope your friends get taken care of. And we all can hope they catch these people


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jun 16, 2015)

May whoever stole them rely on them to make a major boating trip and have the engines conk out about 200 miles off shore.  In a storm.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 17, 2015)

Bama B said:


> nope all we need the serial number for is to refernce parts on are computer that the the parts and schematic is on file. If its a warrantee issue then we just turn that in to yamaha. Its a sad thing but its the way it is. Just to show you what I am talking about get online and a search yamaha parts. Once on the different sites it ask you for the year of the motor and the serial number range. It will give you the parts number and detailed drawings. We get local police reports with current serial numbers there looking sometimes.for but thats it. I know its sad but thats it. I hope your friends get taken care of. And we all can hope they catch these people



I kinda figured that was the main reason, was hopeful that it auto-flagged serials that were reported as stolen....I see an opportunity to make money here, create a program that runs in the background of part searches, crossed referenced with known stolen serial numbers....hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bama B (Jun 17, 2015)

It would be nice. Yamaha has come out with new systems that sync the motors with there controllers. This prevents stolen motors built after 2014 from running with out a certified yamaha mech resetting them if they dont have the original shifter and gauges. And the bad thing is most of the motors get parted out. The foots on those motor are about 2500 each used and the left hand one is 3000


----------

